

You know it's already too late... - DLion
http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2014/03/13/the-unexpected-default-program/

======
aravind_b
It's times like these when you feel like going -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s).
All the countless seconds, numerous hours, practically aeons of time wasted on
this. Damn.

